# MECA CA 2X SQL & SPL - August 5, 2017 - Seaside, California



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Just like last year, as the rest of the country is heating up, what better place to hold an event than beautiful Seaside/Monterey, California. Come join us at Marina Auto Stereo for the second time around!

*Where:*
Marina Auto Stereo
1605 Del Monte Blvd
Seaside, CA 93955

*When:*
Saturday, August 5, 2017 - 9:30am - ?










Facebook event invite here: 
https://www.facebook.com/events/1884326111855608/

*Who's in?*


----------

